# Happy New Year!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that 2018 is almost upon us, are any of you thinking of making New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

To be Resolute. 

Best to all. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I resolve to continue not to post to topics if I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I resolve to maintain a calm online presence when the feathers are flying in La Chatarrería. I'll try to do this offline too, but that may be more difficult!


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Resolution*

To keep an attitude of gratitude everyday


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

...to more often appreciate all the good fortune in my life: my family, my friends, and my beautiful surroundings here in Mexico.


----------

